# The National Zoo's New Panda Cub



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

First off, I'm sorry I have been inactive for the last few weeks. 
But, as some of you may know, the National Zoo had bred a new giant panda. This was wonderful for the Zoo, as giant pandas are endangered. Sadly, the cub passed away this morning. This is from the zoos facebook page.
The panda mentioned, Mei Xiang, is the mother. The cub was unnamed.



> We are broken-hearted to share that we have lost our little giant panda cub. Panda keepers and volunteers heard Mei Xiang make a distress vocalization at 9:17 am and let the veterinary staff know immediately. They were safely able to retrieve the cub for evaluation at 10:22 am, which we only do for situations gravest concern. The veterinarians preformed CPR and other life-saving measures, but sadly the cub was unresponsive. We'll have updates as we learn more, but we know now that the cub weighed under 100 grams and had no outward sign of trauma or infection. We'll share information as we learn more.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I read about it early. Very sad.


----------

